# Medicare reimbursement for e-stem (g0283)



## lbporter (Feb 23, 2016)

I am having trouble getting Medicare to reimburse the G0283 code for E-stem performed in the Chiropractic setting.  Does it only cover it with certain diagnosis codes? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 23, 2016)

Medicare benefit is manual manipulation for subluxation of the spine so I don't think you can bill any modalities.


----------



## hopepg (Feb 25, 2016)

I am unfamiliar with Chiropractic coding so I am not sure of specific specialty requirements. That being said, I bill for this code to Medicare (& other Medicare plans) when performed by a physical therapist & we append a modifier GP.  
I suggest maybe verifying if there are modifier requirements for your specialty when billing this code.


----------



## mjhooyer1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Medicare only covers codes 98940, 98941, and 98942


----------

